# K30 mini Hopper



## johnyenglish (Apr 17, 2012)

Managed to pick this up just before Christmas, I've given it a thorough clean, fitted new Burrs and cut down the hopper to fit under the kitchen units but the hopper looks shabby and I would like to fit something a bit more stylish, any suggestions? I looked at the genuine Mahlkonig mini hopper but at £100 it's a tad expensive!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yep an aeropress funnel with a group seal fits perfect, will post up a pick tomorrow, looks pretty cool too and holds 100 grams


----------



## johnyenglish (Apr 17, 2012)

Really! I just happen to have an Aeropress at work, which group seal would I need? Many thanks for the info CC


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

58 mm group seal seems to work, but will check tomorrow


----------



## johnyenglish (Apr 17, 2012)

Inspired by CoffeeChaps idea of using the Aeropress funnel I decided to see what else I could use and voila! One plastic lens (coffee mug) later.


----------



## johnyenglish (Apr 17, 2012)

View attachment 4945


Inspired by CoffeeChaps idea of using the Aeropress funnel I decided to see what else I could use and voila! One plastic lens (coffee mug) later. Sorry the image is on its side?


----------



## johnyenglish (Apr 17, 2012)

So the Coffee mug hopper has been replaced with a jam funnel from Lakeland Plastics and I've just ordered a tapered Cork Bung to finish it off. Looks a little classier.

Really pleased with the performance of the K30, 18g of beans in 5.2 seconds, no clumping and very little (if any) static, even domestic management is happy with it


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

johnyenglish said:


> So the Coffee mug hopper has been replaced with a jam funnel from Lakeland Plastics and I've just ordered a tapered Cork Bung to finish it off. Looks a little classier.
> 
> Really pleased with the performance of the K30, 18g of beans in 5.2 seconds, no clumping and very little (if any) static, even domestic management is happy with it


Looking good johnyenglish. Where's the mignon hiding these days?


----------



## johnyenglish (Apr 17, 2012)

A friend of mine is using it now., until he decides that he needs to upgrade.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

How did you remove the plastic funnel from the hopper please? From the pics it looks like the collar is intact and the bean shut off flap is still there.


----------

